# More fertile after failed IVF?



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi, I wondered if anyone had any experience on this? Just finished second IVF cycle with BFN. I'll soon be 38 but started the year believing 2015 was going to be our year and I don't want it give up yet. 
So I'm wondering if it's just a myth or if there's truth in being more fertile after tx cycle? TTC naturally since we married in 2004 and for whatever reason it's not happened. 


I've also looked at the Balance Activ Conceive spray at Boots. Has anyone here tried it?


Any responses good or bad would be great. Thank you in advance x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

There must be something in it, as you will see natrual BFP's on here after failed cycle's.  My friend got pregnant 3 months after a failed ICSI cycle.

Good luck
Stacey
X


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi SleepyT, I became pregnant naturally by surprise less than a couple of months after my ivf last year when I was 39 (blighted ovum that time, but you never know!) ive heard lots of positive stories too. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh great thank you for replying. I just wanted some reassurance I suppose (don't we all!) that it does pay to not give up. 
Have you ever heard feedback from the fertility spray? Im thinking it can't hurt, along with OPKs for a few months? Maximise chances fingers crossed. 
Good luck Merlin, you've been through the mill it seems. So cruel  
Best of luck


----------



## Feelinglucky (Oct 11, 2012)

I got pregnant the month after icsi. I was waiting for af to start the second round and it never turned up. Took me a while to believe it and take a test!!

Good luck xx


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, that's a dream come true Feelinglucky. Gives me hope!! Thanks for replying


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

i had icsi and got a bfp in september 2009. (37y11m), however as is my way i had an early loss. my dh has low count, low motility, high morphology and clumping.  so she gave me by november 09 i still hadnt had a period since the loss and went to the drs as i had thrush. she said could you be pregnant and i just laughed in her face. she gave me antibiotics and pessaries but told me they werent compatible with pregnancy so before i took them take a test. i did at 5 am in the morning and yep big fat strong bfp. i didnt lose that one (miracle in itself) and hes now 4.5 yrs old. it can happen 
good luck


----------



## Buggalugs (Oct 7, 2011)

SleepyT,
I definately think that it can be the case sometimes. I was definately more fertile after a failed FET. See my profile. Not all successful but hopefully got there in the end x
I never stopped pregnecare conception for myself or hubby, been on them constantly for years and always used my clearblue fertility monitor.


----------

